# R.I.P. Austin Allen



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Got some bad news this morning that a family friend of mine passed away last night. From what I understand is he was on his commander and came up on a T in the road out on the hunting club and wasnt expecting it and flipped several times. He didnt make it and the girl with him broke her leg.My sister or brother may add to the details on here later. :17:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

May He RIP. God Only takes the good ones. Sry about your lost bro, will keep the family in my prayer


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Prayers for the family and friends. Thats tough to loose someone so unexpectedly!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Prayers sent also. I hope they find peace in this time of suffering. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone and this happened rite outside Jena,La if anyone was wondering.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Im very sorry to hear about your loss.. Prayers are sent out..


----------



## AEdwards (Jul 2, 2012)

It was a terrible thing that happened so fast, we had been riding for about 4-5 hours and were leaving to go load the wheelers up when he wrecked. He was on his brand new yellow commander 1000, he was a great person and would do anything for anybody. Actually rite b4 he left he was working on mine helping me fix it.. EVERYONE PLEASE BE SAFE WHILE RIDING, you never know what's right out of your headlights, to Austin it was a road & he couldn't make the turn but you never know use precaution and let this be a lesson!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you sure rite baby girl


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very sorry to hear, our thoughts are with his family & friends.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear of something like this happening to good people. May he RIP


----------



## AEdwards (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone it's greatly appreciated


----------

